# Furry Interactive Text Adventure Games (NSFW)



## Shahf the Wolfo (Aug 31, 2019)

*UPDATED 04/07/21*

Hi there ^^

Thought I'd link the text adventure games I'm writing with another fur. It's available on telegram and discord, and we've put a lot of work into them so thought it'd be nice to share with all you lovely furs  We've just released our newest game: The Hound and the Fox!

Here are the links*!

Website: furrytextadventures.com

Telegram:* Furry Adventure Games

*Discord*: Join the Furry Text Adventures Discord Server!

Also, it has NSFW content so keep that in mind :3 Any feedback on the games and players is to be appreciated and we also have a Patreon and Twitter!



			https://twitter.com/fur_inter
		


Interfur Creations is creating Furry Text Adventure Games | Patreon


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

Hey Shahf, as someone who grew up with text adventures and point and click adventure games, this seems awesome and I'll check it out. Best of luck.

edit - I don't have telegram, kik or discord so I need to make accounts


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Aug 31, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Hey Shahf, as someone who grew up with text adventures and point and click adventure games, this seems awesome and I'll check it out. Best of luck.
> 
> edit - I don't have telegram, kik or discord so I need to make accounts



Oh thank you! That means so much, it's a little more than NSFW content, but as you can guess it's a bit of a focal point. Best of luck!


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

Shahf the Wolfo said:


> Oh thank you! That means so much, it's a little more than NSFW content, but as you can guess it's a bit of a focal point. Best of luck!


NSFW content or not, you can still make engaging stories and interesting charecters, just look at Alan Moore, Piers Anthony, Neil Gaiman and many more. I'm sure you have the chops for it Shahf!


----------



## katalistik (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh myyyyyy! I'm a fan of these! Unless I'm confusing these with Virtual Novels, but they sound so alikeeee. Sounds like something I would give a try!


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 2, 2019)

katalistik said:


> Oh myyyyyy! I'm a fan of these! Unless I'm confusing these with Virtual Novels, but they sound so alikeeee. Sounds like something I would give a try!



It's sort of similar to Telltale games. SO there's things you have control over and paths but it's still linear in nature as a story. Not so much like the older text adventure games where you could become all sorts of things and do anything (or what seemed like anything )


----------



## Faustus (Sep 19, 2019)

Will check this out later. I've always been a fan of text adventures, smut or not.

I started writing one of these once, but it died the death due to lack of interest. Maybe it's time to resurrect it.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 19, 2019)

Oh, I meant to ask! What system are you using? I'm a fan of Inform myself.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 20, 2019)

Faustus said:


> Oh, I meant to ask! What system are you using? I'm a fan of Inform myself.



Oh we're using our own ^^


----------



## Faustus (Sep 20, 2019)

Fair enough. I mean, text adventure parsers are pretty simple, and these days you could use natural language parsing technology to improve matters somewhat. I like Inform myself because it lets me develop for multiple platforms simultaneously, and it's very customisable. Also the editor has a lot of really useful features designed specifically for interactive fiction. A lot of people are using web technologies like HTML5 to achieve multi-platform.

Sorry, I don't want to take over your thread, I'll comment on the game as soon as I have the time spare to actually play it, but if you'd like to discuss the technology behind it or design patterns for play and things like that, feel free to drop me a message!


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2019)

Ok my thoughts: this isn't what I call a text adventure game - it's a choose-your-own-adventure game. These aren't really my kind of thing. I like what they call 'Interactive Fiction' where you're generally given free rein to at least *try* anything, even if the parser doesn't understand you, or what you're attempting isn't sane and logical. Games like 'Zork' and 'the Boggit'. Anyway, that being said, I'll continue. I'll try and be constructive as possible, but please keep in mind that this isn't the kind of game I was expecting so I may not be your target audience. For the record, I tried the first game, 'College Daze'. Had a bit of trouble accessing it, to be honest - if you use the Discord invite link a second time, it doesn't know what to do and you end up with a broken page!

*Writing Style*

The writing and grammar is fine, nothing wrong there except a very occasional spelling mistake, so you're probably doing OK. I'm not a fan of the second person voice used throughout the game though. I really don't like being told what I am, or do, or that I act in a particular way, it destroys the illusion of player agency. First person would be an improvement in my opinion as it feels less confrontational and more immersive - like I'm actually doing what is described rather than being told I'm doing it by some bizarre internal Morgan Freeman - but this may be subjective. With first person, it's more like you're making decisions for yourself, as if you're the PC's conscience, you're the one in control.

*Gameplay Notes*

I hated having to put 'ft' in front of every decision. Is there some reason why it can't just be the number of the choice, i.e. 1, 2 or 3? It's kinda annoying. The parser also seems quite slow, often pausing in the middle of a description for several seconds. I got really bored during the card game - I wanted it to be glossed over as quickly as possible once I'd decided to hold. I'd have preferred good ol' Blackjack to Fatcat, since I'd never heard of the latter, and the former would have made for a shorter game. I also didn't see the need to have to type a 'continue' code when there were no decisions to make. It would be loads better if you could just send an empty message to continue, so all you have to hit is 'enter' - not quite as good as 'press any key' but I'm guessing that wouldn't be feasible with a chat bot. Don't know what you're programming in, so I can't give advice here.

*Story and Pacing*

I kinda felt I was being railroaded for most of the game. Too many decisions were either 'continue' or only presented a single choice, so I didn't have a lot of agency to decide who my character was or what he was like, or to find out more about the other characters. I can't really comment much on the eroticism as I'm a heterosexual male so I'm not your target audience, but from a purely aesthetic perspective I'd say it has the right amount of florid language, imagery, descriptiveness and careful use of more raw, crass sexual language to be titillating, so I don't think you need to change much there, other than the ever-present 'type ft.1 to continue' problem - I expect a lot of people will have trouble typing that one-handed!

*Overall*

What I most wanted while playing the game is the ability to make more of an impact upon the story, and to choose who I wanted my character to be. I didn't explore every single decision, but I get the feeling there were maybe two endings - the leopard and the caribou - but I never won that bloody card game and got bored of playing it pretty quickly, so I left it at that. Natch as a heterosexual I was kinda hoping the bird would be an option, but this is no criticism as I understand the needs to aim for a particular demographic and/or to write what you yourself are comfortable with.

I hope this is useful to you!


----------



## peachyprayer (Sep 22, 2019)

This sounds super cool! I've always wanted to try text adventure games!!  I'll make sure to download this later


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Shahf the Wolfo said:


> Kik: Kik


Just as a heads up, you might want to remove that Link to Kik as it's now shutting down apparently.


----------



## grrfret (Oct 1, 2019)

Just played through College Daze and ended up with Ryne the caribou after not getting too far with Judee the bunny. I must not have made much of an impression on Judee as I was getting one-word responses in the end! Always loved old-school Infocom text adventures and this reminded me of those a bit in terms of the detailed descriptions (minus the furry content of course!). Another game this multi-choice system reminded me of was Troll's Tale by Sierra. Anyway, good work, and I'm looking forward to replaying with different choices and trying out some of the other chapters too.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 8, 2019)

Damn I forgot all about FA forums hehe ^^ I'll try reply to everyone when I can.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 8, 2019)

grrfret said:


> Just played through College Daze and ended up with Ryne the caribou after not getting too far with Judee the bunny. I must not have made much of an impression on Judee as I was getting one-word responses in the end! Always loved old-school Infocom text adventures and this reminded me of those a bit in terms of the detailed descriptions (minus the furry content of course!). Another game this multi-choice system reminded me of was Troll's Tale by Sierra. Anyway, good work, and I'm looking forward to replaying with different choices and trying out some of the other chapters too.




Thanks, kind of you to play through the games hehe, there's more coming down the pipe soon so keep an eye out!


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 8, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Just as a heads up, you might want to remove that Link to Kik as it's now shutting down apparently.



We've been trying to put it on kik for a month or so now and to  be honest it kinda makes sense why they were so slow and never answered our communications hehe ^^ It's instead going to become a Web Application, which was more requested.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 8, 2019)

Faustus said:


> Fair enough. I mean, text adventure parsers are pretty simple, and these days you could use natural language parsing technology to improve matters somewhat. I like Inform myself because it lets me develop for multiple platforms simultaneously, and it's very customisable. Also the editor has a lot of really useful features designed specifically for interactive fiction. A lot of people are using web technologies like HTML5 to achieve multi-platform.
> 
> Sorry, I don't want to take over your thread, I'll comment on the game as soon as I have the time spare to actually play it, but if you'd like to discuss the technology behind it or design patterns for play and things like that, feel free to drop me a message!



You're probably better off talking to my partner about this, I just write I don't design anything XD


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 8, 2019)

Faustus said:


> Ok my thoughts: this isn't what I call a text adventure game - it's a choose-your-own-adventure game. These aren't really my kind of thing. I like what they call 'Interactive Fiction' where you're generally given free rein to at least *try* anything, even if the parser doesn't understand you, or what you're attempting isn't sane and logical. Games like 'Zork' and 'the Boggit'. Anyway, that being said, I'll continue. I'll try and be constructive as possible, but please keep in mind that this isn't the kind of game I was expecting so I may not be your target audience. For the record, I tried the first game, 'College Daze'. Had a bit of trouble accessing it, to be honest - if you use the Discord invite link a second time, it doesn't know what to do and you end up with a broken page!
> 
> *Writing Style*
> 
> ...




Thanks for the massive feedback! Wow you put a lotta time into it ^^ Some of the issues with ft. and stuff I think are just related to the way the bot has to be. But my expertise isn't there. There's a lot of different endings to the game and yes, the bird is a character you can 'engage,' with :3 We were contemplating a make your own character thing but there'd be a lot of variables that go along with that and we're just doing this in our spare time. We do hope to improve our games, but for now they are probably closer to a poor furs Telltale type of experience than say a Fenexo type one! 

Thanks again and sorry for the like 3 week hiatus lel!


----------



## Faustus (Oct 9, 2019)

No problem. I'm just a natural critic, I'm afraid! 

Anyway I should probably thank you too, if not for the games then for getting me back into writing IF again. I'd kinda missed that.


----------



## Taldrin (Oct 9, 2019)

Faustus said:


> Ok my thoughts: this isn't what I call a text adventure game - it's a choose-your-own-adventure game. These aren't really my kind of thing. I like what they call 'Interactive Fiction' where you're generally given free rein to at least *try* anything, even if the parser doesn't understand you, or what you're attempting isn't sane and logical. Games like 'Zork' and 'the Boggit'. Anyway, that being said, I'll continue. I'll try and be constructive as possible, but please keep in mind that this isn't the kind of game I was expecting so I may not be your target audience. For the record, I tried the first game, 'College Daze'. Had a bit of trouble accessing it, to be honest - if you use the Discord invite link a second time, it doesn't know what to do and you end up with a broken page!
> 
> *Writing Style*
> 
> ...



Hello! I'm the other one working on these games  Since you asked some technical questions, thought I should provide some answers. We love any feedback we can get, as although we get a fair number of players we get almost no feedback!

Our games are somewhere between games like 'Zork' and 'the Boggit', and classic choose-your-own adventure style stories, you are correct. The choose-your-own adventure books were really the first inspiration for this. College Daze is more like a telltale, choose-your-own adventure style, whereas our other major game Deers Journey, is more like Zork and Boggit where you have an open world to explore (Although it does not use natural language processing, due to the story focused elements we like to create in our games - it would be an interesting project to develop a game that works in such a way, however!). It also has a couple of M/F scenes you might prefer.

As Shahf mentioned we have written everything from the ground up, but we do use Draw.io to create our games, for the reasons you mentioned! We can develop them easily online, and it's a very powerful tool that doesn't creak under large games. We export theses to a google drive that are then parsed and served up to our platforms. We use a small domain language to handle logic and basically turn it from a simple choose-your-own adventure game to something that can be used in a far more diverse way, such as the card game you played. We have planned a far more ambitious project before, with a fully customizable character, species and sex, and although it is 100% possible to make such a game with our system, we shelved it to focus on more story based things. If you're interested, we have a couple of documents on how we host and develop these games!

As for the ft. in discord - we've had similar feedback that it's a pain to have to write every time. It's unfortunately necessary as the bot can be played in a regular text channel, and we'd need a way to determine if someone is talking to the bot or not. However, I think it's possible to see if an incoming message is from a private channel, so I may look to see if it's possible to remove the need for 'ft.' in those situations  And yes Discord is a bit slow unfortunately - there is not much we can do about that, Discord is just a bit slower than we'd like. Telegram is our preferred way to play, (and our web application once it's released) and is much faster + uses keyboard buttons which is far more convenient! 

We're constantly improving our games though, and one of the tough challenges is finding that balance between making big decisions in the story whilst keeping the complexity manageable. We're developing cool ways to help out with this though!

And finally, I'm glad to hear we've reinvigorated your interest in writing some interactive fiction!  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 11, 2019)

Also just to let everyone know that we've released our next game and I've updated the first post with the most recent information ^^ You can see more by joining our announcement links or by reading our bi-weekly Patreon updates! 

Telegram Announcements: Interactive Furry Game Announcements
Discord Announcements: Join the Furry Text Adventures Discord Server!
Twitter Announcements: InterFurCreations (@fur_inter) on Twitter


----------



## grrfret (Oct 13, 2019)

I played through the latest adventure (The Hound and the Fox) and enjoyed it so much I made a walkthrough for it. Really good work on this game! Loved the fact that there were 2 slightly differing adventures based on whether the bus or the cab was taken. Characters all good - my personal favourite being the pantheress ^_^

Walkthrough: PrivateBin


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 16, 2019)

grrfret said:


> I played through the latest adventure (The Hound and the Fox) and enjoyed it so much I made a walkthrough for it. Really good work on this game! Loved the fact that there were 2 slightly differing adventures based on whether the bus or the cab was taken. Characters all good - my personal favourite being the pantheress ^_^
> 
> Walkthrough: PrivateBin



Wow that means a lot to us! Perhaps one day we'll have a forum and stuff or somewhere to put such things like this ^^ For now though we can reveal there's a lot of exciting things to come in the next few weeks! I won't spoil, so keep an eye on what's happening, and thank you for such interest!


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 20, 2019)

Just a small update on our work ^^ 

There's a new game being released called 'Erebus,' which for a change isn't strictly NSFW (though death and total world annihilation is in it) that is a taster for a bigger project. 

The other thing is our games have achievements now, and we've made a web application for people who don't wish to play through Telegram and Discord!

Links down below: 


Web:furrytextadventures.com: Furry Text Games

Telegram: Furry Adventure Games

Discord: Join the Furry Text Adventures Discord Server!


----------



## grrfret (Oct 21, 2019)

I found a great text adventure mapper called Trizbort. I was using it to help me map out Deer's Journey, but then realised it could also be used to map out route branches in the other games. Here's the map for Room 417.


----------



## grrfret (Oct 21, 2019)

I'll be mapping out the other games as well. Deer's Journey is taking a while! I'm trying to map out the world but keep getting lost lol! Love the fact you've got achievements in all games now too - so cool! Also, playing it through the website is just so much better and enhances the whole experience. I love being able to press buttons to make choices, and the loading times are so much quicker than through discord/telegram.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Oct 21, 2019)

grrfret said:


> I'll be mapping out the other games as well. Deer's Journey is taking a while! I'm trying to map out the world but keep getting lost lol! Love the fact you've got achievements in all games now too - so cool! Also, playing it through the website is just so much better and enhances the whole experience. I love being able to press buttons to make choices, and the loading times are so much quicker than through discord/telegram.



Thank you so much for playing our games so thoroughly hehe. Your mapping of our games is quite close to how we create our games!


----------



## grrfret (Oct 22, 2019)

Ok, this one took a while but I've made a basic map of Deer's Journey. It lists items and significant objects in locations, but currently doesn't explore all possible exits or any of the character dialogue branches. I'll try and add that at some point. Hope it helps!


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (May 29, 2020)

A brand new update after a real long time!

We've been very slowly working on our next game 'Arral', and are finally ready to release it!  Arral is a chapter based game, and our attempt at a more story focused adventure. 

We hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Feb 7, 2021)

It's been a heking long time, but there's a lot of new stuff that's come out over the last year!

The games are now available online at our website, as well as on Telegram and Discord, and we're looking on once again at moving to Kik!

We've corrected a large amount of content in College Daze and have quadrupled Deer's Journey in size, from 37,000 to 125,000 which will be released over the coming months along with a myriad of other stuff that's been happening.

Thank you all ^^


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Jul 4, 2021)

We are pleased to announce a major rework of Deer's Journey has now been released. This update adds 5x the content, making it our largest game at over 180,000 words!

This update brings massive improvements, such as new characters, areas, achievements, and a map system.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Jan 1, 2022)

Been a few months since I updated. We've overhauled the website, the save system and added a few new scenes to Deer's Journey. We'll be working on Arral now, among other projects


----------

